#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Instalação

## mafiaszk

Saudações aos colegas.

Montei um provedor e já estamos fazendo as instalações nas casas dos clientes e testando vários métodos.
Tenho um sistema com OLT Fiberhome e com ONUs bridge (AN5506-01-A1). Hora fazemos a fusão em um patch cord e acomodamos na roseta, hora conectorizamos direto o drop na ONU (fast conector). 
Notei que em todos os procedimentos existem os pros e contras e estou um pouco inseguro para decidir qual o método ideal. 
Gostaria de saber se alguém faz de alguma forma diferente e/ou pudesse me indicar uma "solução".

Agradeço a atenção de todos desde já.

----------


## andrecarlim

Olha não sou o maior expert nisso... Mas vejo que grandes provedores usam terminação conectorizada, acredito que pelo baixo preço dos equipamentos que devem estar ao alcance das equipes de rua. Já provedores de menor porte, tenho visto usar o método da fusão com o patch Cord... Talvez pelo fato de ser uma menor escala e querer menos retrabalho e tentar passar uma imagem mais sólida do provedor, que terá menos atendimentos por "falha" de internet quando a dona de casa resolve limpar tudo em casa e arrebenta o conector.

----------


## albinogenivaldo

O conectorizado com fast conector nas duas pontas é prático e rápido, porém depende de material bom e mão de obra boa,
já o método de fusão tem excelente qualidade e garantia indiscutível, mais a execução do trabalho é mais demorado e ainda temos que pensar nos cuidados com a maquina de fusão.
Aqui por exemplo meus funcionários perdem muita ferramenta, se eu deixar uma maquina de fusão para cada equipe trabalhar em um ano não teremos uma maquina, fazemos a fusão somente em pequenos condomínios onde tem uma ou duas caixas, mesmo assim somente depois que as caixas lotam.

----------


## mafiaszk

Obrigado pelas dicas.
Acredito que pelo fato dos meu funcionários serem um pouco desorganizados o ideal seria conectores msm.

----------

